# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Dewalt AEG Hitachi ηλεκτρικά εργαλεία β μερος

## giavra

*ΠΩΛΟΎΝΤΑΙ 

 AEG BBS 1100 Belt Sander 100 € 
 AEG H 500 100 € 
 Hitachi CR12 V 150 € 
 AEG - US 1300 XE 150 € 

7 AEG H 500.jpg8 Hitachi CR12V.jpg9 AEG - US 1300 XE.jpg6 AEG BBS 1100 Belt Sander.jpg

ΟΛΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ ΑΔΟΥΛΕΥΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΚΟΥΤΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ,*

----------

